# Battleship "MIKASA"



## Michael F. (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there!
I´m proudly owner of the 1st Edition 1:350 Kit of the "Mikasa" from Hasegawa and the PE-Set from White Ensign Models. There is a little problem with the instruction for the PE-Parts (later & earlier version etc..), but the real problem is, that I can´t get good photos of her appearance before the battle of Tsushima where she had a nice colour-sheme with black/white funnels.
It would be very kind, if anyone can tell me some sources where to find photos to work with. Today´s appearence of the ship is not suitable for my project.
Greetings Mike.(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

may i suggest you email the following museum.................

http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/

it is in the home town of Mikasa, and should be able to assist.

best regards.........


----------



## Michael F. (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there Sparky!
Tank you very much for the link, i will look at it with exitement.
Greetings Mike.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Michael,
There is a full profile picture of the Mikasa as completed on page 95 of the book "Portrait of a Shipbuilder" by Nigel Harris, ISBN 0-947971-32-7.
The book is still available although quite expensive.
http://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/S...=3&sts=t&tn=portrait+of+a+shipbuilder&x=0&y=0
It may be that the museum in Sparkie's link will be able to provide a copy of the picture.
Regards
Kris


----------

